# Leicester Castle Classic



## Supersuperleeds (18 Aug 2013)

For those in the area, there is a classic race in Leicester this afternoon, main race starts at 3pm

https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/events/details/97016/Leicester-Castle-Classic#entry


----------



## MickyMickster (20 Aug 2013)

Did anyone on here go ?....I wanted to but couldn't make it.Local press said low spectator turn out.Shame really because Leicester hardly has anything like this.But like I said didn't go myself.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Aug 2013)

@Reece went.


----------



## Reece (21 Aug 2013)

Yeah I went. Wasn't a huge turnout. Big presence from Leicester forest cycling club who I ride for. Was a good day but I did think there should of been more going on as only a few stalls etc about.


----------



## Cyclopathic (23 Aug 2013)

MickyMickster said:


> Did anyone on here go ?....I wanted to but couldn't make it.Local press said low spectator turn out.Shame really because Leicester hardly has anything like this.But like I said didn't go myself.


 
I did go to this and although I enjoyed it I am disgusted by the lack of promotion that was done for it. The first most people knew about it was on the Sunday when they saw the yellow signs up marking the route.

The promotion should have started a good two or three months before and should have been on the local news a few times. The return of pro cycling to Leicester is a big deal I think. We used to be known for cycling but the local authorities seem very poor at exploiting this history. Utterly shameful as far as I'm concerned.

The event itself was good with a couple of amateur races and local radio there giving out the prises it's just a shame it wasn't billed as something a bit special.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Aug 2013)

I agree on the promotion of it. I only found out because I went down the GCW on the Sunday morning.


----------



## MickyMickster (23 Aug 2013)

Yes I agree aswell.Terrible publicity for this.


----------

